# To degas or not to degas



## Arkansan07 (Jun 22, 2013)

Ok I'm ready to rack my 2nd batch of pee for the final time and I'm contemplating skipping the degassing mess. To be honest I got impatient on my first batch and gave a half $&@ attempt at degassing, but it was still awesome. What if I just skip degassing? Anyone ever do this on a regular basis?


----------



## Tess (Jun 22, 2013)

You will probably have your corks popping off and wine going everywhere one night. 
At least sheet rack. When you rack your wine hold the hose to the side of the bucket or carboy alowing the wine to flow in a sheet down the side.
It will allow the gas to release as you wrack. Do you really want to take a chance that you might lose it all because you didnt degass? not to mention the mess it will make. 
from what I read, No body skeeter pee last more then a few months sheet racking should be fine


----------



## Tess (Jun 22, 2013)

Iv been doing this when I go for my primary to my carboy. I still degass with the drill but I dont have to as much


----------



## Arkansan07 (Jun 22, 2013)

Well I'm putting it in 16oz easy cap beer bottles, will this make much difference?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 22, 2013)

Like tess said, you may end up with your corks blowing out. besides your skeeter is a fast track wine....if you dont degas, i would open the bottles with a towel around my hand.


----------



## cpfan (Jun 22, 2013)

Arkansan07 said:


> Well I'm putting it in 16oz easy cap beer bottles, will this make much difference?


The EZ-cap bottles should handle the carbonation easily.

I don't have any experience with bottling un-degassed wine, so don't know about popping corks and gushing liquids. I thought that only happened when fermentation restarted in the bottle due to sugar and no sorbate.

Steve


----------



## robie (Jun 22, 2013)

This is just my own opinion.

There won't be enough CO2 in the SP to make it come across as a real sparkling wine. It will have just enough to taste the slight bitterness that comes with CO2 and only slight fizz.

But for the sake of experimentation, give it a try. If you don't like the results, you can always decant the SP for an hour or so before you serve it. Pour it in a wine decanter; slosh it around every 15 minutes for about an hour. That should remove the CO2.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jun 22, 2013)

Degassing, or lack of, will not "cause your corks to blow off". Only a renewed or continued fermentation can do that. Trapped CO2 is not strong enough to move a cork.


----------



## tingo (Jun 22, 2013)

I agree it would be difficult to blow a cork from saturated Co2. You would end up with a wine referred to as a petillant, however, by not degassing. Slightly bubbly. Although the term is usually reserved for wine which is fermented again I think it could also apply to overly carbonated wine as well.


----------

